#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Nieuwe amp-racks

## Mark-LED

Eindelijk zijn ze klaar, m'n nieuwe amp-racks. M'n PA bestaat uit:

1x DAP racklight
1x Behringer ultra-curve pro deq2496
1x Behringer cx-3400
2x Behringer ep1500
1x Behringer ep2500

Alle connectoren en chassis-delen zijn van Neutrik, heeft me ook een vermogen gekost.  :Big Grin: 

Dit systeem is een 3-weg systeem, 1 versterker voor het hoog, 1 voor het mid en 1 voor het laag. De cross-over scheidt alles mooi en de ultra-curve doet z'n werk als equalizer ook goed.

Voor het geval er iemand met een reactie komt in de trend van "behringer is ruk", er is altijd betere apparatuur verkrijgbaar, maar voor een begin lijkt me dit toch wel aardig dienst doen. Het is in ieder geval geschikt voor wat ik ermee wil doen en ik ben er tevreden over.

Ik wou het toch ff laten zien, als trotse eigenaar! [8D]

//edit: handig als je ook foto's plaatst...



Overzicht



FX & hoog case



Mid case



Laag case

----------


## LuPuS

Waarom alles niet in 1 case?

Mooi afgewerkt allesinds!

En waarom zit die XLR rechts daar nog ongebruikt in de bovenste rack?

De aansluitingen naar de mixer, zijn deze ook xlr?

----------


## Mark-LED

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LuPuS_
> 
> Waarom alles niet in 1 case?
> 
> Mooi afgewerkt allesinds!
> 
> En waarom zit die XLR rechts daar nog ongebruikt in de bovenste rack?
> 
> De aansluitingen naar de mixer, zijn deze ook xlr?



Dat was dus ook mijn eerste gedachte, waarom niet alles in 1 case.

Dat is heel simpel, ik had een 12u case besteld, daar zaten 2 ep1500's in en een skytecje voor monitoring. Gevolg was dat het ding onhandelbaar was en niet te tillen in je eentje. Om het ding vervolgens ook nog eens een trap op te tillen is dus helemaal onmogelijk. Mijn opslag is namelijk op de 1e verdieping. Vandaar alles in 3 flights, makkelijk te slepen in je eentje, niet te zwaar en voor losse verhuur ook handig.

Die ene xlr-plug is voor de meet-microfoon van de ultra-curve, zo hoef ik de achterkant niet los te maken.

Input & output is allemaal xlr. Hier zit alleen maar speakon, xlr en powercon in verwerkt.

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Hoe zit het met je speaker uitgangen want het loopt nu nogal door elkaar. 

Maaruh erg netjes!

----------


## Mark-LED

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Drive inn tnt_
> 
> Hoe zit het met je speaker uitgangen want het loopt nu nogal door elkaar. 
> 
> Maaruh erg netjes!



Hoog case heeft 2 speakon uitgangen, links & rechts.

Die worden doorgelust naar de mid-case via speakon, waar ze aan de uitgang van de mid-case worden gekoppeld, omdat de speakers die eraan hangen ge-bi-amped zijn. En omdat er maar 1 kabel naar de speakers toe gaat en er 2 flights zijn, moet het op deze manier. +1/-1 wordt doorgelust als het ware voor het hoog, en +2/-2 voor het mid.

Laag case heeft gewoon links & rechts via speakon.

----------


## djjef

Mark mooi gedaan man mijn complimenten, Ga vooral zo door! :Smile: 

Super![8D]

----------


## Gast1401081

Mooi, ook die powercon , van wit naar blauw.

Theoretisch is het mogelijk (met alleen blauw) om op de pennen van een normale stekker 220V bloot te krijgen, vandaar dat powercon-doorlussen steeds van wit naar blauw gaan. Zoniet, dan kun dan vanuit de laatste blauw chass een blauwe verloop powercon-schucko steken, en op die pennen staat dan open en bloot 220. 

maar dat heppie mooi doan, mien jong.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Alleen gaat er nog even bij me langs waarom je in hemelsnaam op zo'n mooi amprack nog 2 tulppluggen nodig hebt, alles ging toch via XLR?

Please uitleg.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## Overdrive

Lijkt me simpel gevalletje van mengtafel zonder XLR uitgang  :Wink:

----------


## Mark-LED

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> Mooi, ook die powercon , van wit naar blauw.
> 
> Theoretisch is het mogelijk (met alleen blauw) om op de pennen van een normale stekker 220V bloot te krijgen, vandaar dat powercon-doorlussen steeds van wit naar blauw gaan. Zoniet, dan kun dan vanuit de laatste blauw chass een blauwe verloop powercon-schucko steken, en op die pennen staat dan open en bloot 220.



Dit ontgaat mij even, wat bedoel je precies?  :Smile: 





> citaat:_Geplaatst door hugovanmeijeren_
> 
> Alleen gaat er nog even bij me langs waarom je in hemelsnaam op zo'n mooi amprack nog 2 tulppluggen nodig hebt, alles ging toch via XLR?
> 
> Please uitleg.
> 
> Groeten Hugo



Dat zit zo, m'n dateqje heeft geen xlr-output, alleen tulp. Daarom komt er in m'n custom-dj-flight een stereo di-box die van een ongebalanceerde tulp een gebalanceerde xlr-output maakt, die vervolgens naar het amp-rack gaat. Voorlopig werk ik nog ff met die verloopjes.

----------


## jurjen_barel

He Mark, net setje! [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Bij het aansluiten wel goed onthouden wat waar in moet, maar ik heb ampracks gezien waar het langer duurt. Met name over het uiterlijk niets dan goed.

Veel plezier ermee en succes met sparen voor je PA.  :Wink:

----------


## Mark-LED

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> Bij het aansluiten wel goed onthouden wat waar in moet, maar ik heb ampracks gezien waar het langer duurt. Met name over het uiterlijk niets dan goed.



Er komen nog 'stickers' op van een Dymo Label Writer, muurvast, zwart en duidelijk leesbare witte letters. Zo kan 't nooit fout gaan (mede met oog op verhuur).



Ook wel een leuk detail, waarom ik ventilatie-gleuven aan de voorkant heb zitten en de achterkant van de flights dicht laat.

Ook over nagedacht: die europowers hebben back-to-front koeling, dus zuigt ie nu de lucht aan via de voorkant, en blaast het er aan de voorkant ook weer uit. Zodoende scheelt het een hoop stof en kan er nooit bier oid in vallen wat defecten voorkomt.

----------


## Max

Hoewel ik geen behringer fan ben moet ik zeggen dat het er toch zeer netjes uit vindt zien !  :Wink: 

Aansluitingen gepopt of geschroeft?

----------


## Mark-LED

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Max_
> 
> Hoewel ik geen behringer fan ben moet ik zeggen dat het er toch zeer netjes uit vindt zien ! 
> 
> Aansluitingen gepopt of geschroeft?



Gebout [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Bout + moer, zo is het demontabel wanneer nodig, maar zit het toch goed vast. Bovendien kom je op deze manier goed uit met de powercons aan de achterkant van de plaat, met popnagels kon de powercon er dan niet in had ik gehoord van iemand die wel ge-popnageld heeft.

----------


## Victor

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dj Mark_
> Ook wel een leuk detail, waarom ik ventilatie-gleuven aan de voorkant heb zitten en de achterkant van de flights dicht laat.
> 
> Ook over nagedacht: die europowers hebben back-to-front koeling, dus zuigt ie nu de lucht aan via de voorkant, en blaast het er aan de voorkant ook weer uit. Zodoende scheelt het een hoop stof en kan er nooit bier oid in vallen wat defecten voorkomt.



Nadeel is nu dat de versterkers de hete lucht die er aan de voorkant uitkomt weer opzuigen via het vlak erboven geplaatste rooster. Daardoor is de koeling niet optimaal.





> citaat:
> +1/-1 wordt doorgelust als het ware voor het hoog, en +2/-2 voor het mid



Dit zou ik nog even omdraaien. Pin 1 dient standaard voor laag/mid en pin 2 voor hoog. Hoe lager het pinnummer, hoe lager de frequentie als het ware.

Verder ziet het er perfect uit.

----------


## Mark-LED

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Victor_
> 
> Dit zou ik nog even omdraaien. Pin 1 dient standaard voor laag/mid en pin 2 voor hoog. Hoe lager het pinnummer, hoe lager de frequentie als het ware.
> 
> Verder ziet het er perfect uit.



Dit was eigenlijk gewoon een voorbeeld, +1/-1 zit het mid op, +2/-2 zit het hoog op.

----------


## deurklink

Maar euh zomaar even een andere vraag!? Waar ga je het voor gebruiken? En wat weegt zo'n kistje nu dan? Verder ziet het er netjes uit! Lijkt een beetje op de manier van kisten zoals valk het doet.

Groet'n Paul

----------


## Mark-LED

> citaat:_Geplaatst door deurklink_
> 
> Maar euh zomaar even een andere vraag!? Waar ga je het voor gebruiken? En wat weegt zo'n kistje nu dan? Verder ziet het er netjes uit! Lijkt een beetje op de manier van kisten zoals valk het doet.
> 
> Groet'n Paul



Hey Paul,

ik ga het gebruiken voor m'n dixo, voor verhuur en voor back-up voor Ruud (shamrock, belgie, stam) voor het geval hij weer 2 bands gepland heeft op 1 avond.

Wat weegt een kistje, goeie vraag, denk een kilo'tje of 20 a 25?

----------


## john1968

Plug je de 230 volt nu door met de zelfde kleur stekker en niet met een M / F kabeltje? Of heb ik het nu verkeerd?

----------


## Tristan

En wat is de set die je er mee gaat aansturen, dat willen we dan ook wel zien, Maar de rackjes zijn er zeer netjes uit hoor Toppie!

----------


## vasco

Hey Mark,
Ziet er netjes uit man.
Wat Mac bedoelt is dat als je i.p.v. witte speakon alleen blauwe had gebruikt je op de laatste weer een snoer met een stekker (zoals je nu dus al op je blauwe prikt) kan prikken en dan heb je dus spanning bloot op de pennen van de stekker  :Wink: 

Wanneer is je homepage nu eindelijk klaar trouwens?





> citaat:_Geplaatst door john1968_
> Plug je de 230 volt nu door met de zelfde kleur stekker en niet met een M / F kabeltje? Of heb ik het nu verkeerd?



Als je goed kijkt en ook het topic leest (zie Mac) dan had je duidelijk een blauwe en witte powercon gezien en anders wel gelezen dat andere het hebben gezien.

----------


## mverdult

maar wie huurt er nou behringer bij ? als ik iets extra nodig heb wil ik een echte versterker erbij hebben hoor !







only labs for me..........sorry

----------


## Mark-LED

> citaat:_Geplaatst door john1968_
> 
> Plug je de 230 volt nu door met de zelfde kleur stekker en niet met een M / F kabeltje? Of heb ik het nu verkeerd?



Blauw = powercon in
Grijs = powercon uit





> citaat:_Geplaatst door Tristan_
> 
> En wat is de set die je er mee gaat aansturen, dat willen we dan ook wel zien, Maar de rackjes zijn er zeer netjes uit hoor Toppie!



Hier gaat mee aangestuurd worden:

2x B1520
4x B1800X





> citaat:_Geplaatst door vasco_
> 
> 
> Wanneer is je homepage nu eindelijk klaar trouwens?



Ik heb een deal gesloten met iemand die deze zomervakantie m'n site(s) gaat bouwen, staat ook een leuke vergoeding tegenover. Komt omdat ik er zelf geen tijd meer voor heb met 1 full-time baan, 1 part-time baan en dan m'n uitgegroeide hobby nog. Eind deze zomer verwacht ik toch wel dat de site online zal staan.





> citaat:_Geplaatst door mverdult_
> 
> maar wie huurt er nou behringer bij ? als ik iets extra nodig heb wil ik een echte versterker erbij hebben hoor !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...







> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dj Mark_
> 
> Voor het geval er iemand met een reactie komt in de trend van "behringer is ruk", er is altijd betere apparatuur verkrijgbaar, maar voor een begin lijkt me dit toch wel aardig dienst doen. Het is in ieder geval geschikt voor wat ik ermee wil doen en ik ben er tevreden over.



Bovendien, pro-verhuur en verhuur wat ik doe zijn 2 verschillende dingen, er zit namelijk nog een heel mooi verhuurbedrijf hier in Almelo, genaamd MegaSound. Die zullen vast wel labs hebben.  :Wink:

----------


## john1968

> citaat:_Geplaatst door john1968_
> Plug je de 230 volt nu door met de zelfde kleur stekker en niet met een M / F kabeltje? Of heb ik het nu verkeerd?



Als je goed kijkt en ook het topic leest (zie Mac) dan had je duidelijk een blauwe en witte speakon gezien en anders wel gelezen dat andere het hebben gezien.
[/quote]

Sorry ff over het hoofd gezien.

----------


## Mark-LED

2 subjes staan er nu achter, komen er binnenkort nog 2 bij, maar dit gaat al hard en qua ruis valt het me nog best mee. Ik heb PA's gehoord die meer ruisten [:P]



ff een totaal-pic, zal morgen ff een live-pic schieten.

----------


## jens

ik vind het er keurig uitzien....erg handelbaar , mischien kan je nog is een wielplaat onder 1 van de kisten fixen......dan kan je de rest erop stapelen en rij je het zo op je klus naar binnen

----------


## Mark-LED

Wielplaat gaat nog komen  :Wink:

----------


## jens

mischien nog een idee om achter in je rack nog een lade te maken. hierin kun je alle kabels stoppen die je altijd nodig heb voor je rack.....zo heb je ze altijd bij de hand. 

je kunt de lade plaatsen achter eq, processor die zijn vaak niet zo diep. mits je natuurlijk een deksel heb voor en achter.

mischien heb je er wat aan.

----------


## Mark-LED

Heb een cable-case tot m'n beschikking.  :Wink:

----------


## Speakertje

Ziet er netjes uit !!! Vraagje, van welk merk zijn deze casejes??

PS: Weet dat het een oud tropic is.

----------


## Mark-LED

Pro-case

(en voor de rest opvulling omdat je bericht minimaal 10 tekens moet bevatten)

----------


## Speakertje

Zijn dat een beetje stevige casejes? Is het te vergelijken met DAP of producer? Waarvan ik overigens niet weet welke beter sterker is. Of zit ik nu te schelden?

(Dat van die 10 tekens wist ik niet  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Mark-LED

Ja hoor, cases zijn prima voor het geld. Heb ze nu een aantal keer on-the-road meegehad en begin nu pas mijn twijfels te trekken bij 1 vlinderslot, 1 van de 12. Doet het vooralsnog wel maar begint wat te rammelen.

Ik vind dat pro-case samen met de dap-kistjes en de prodjuser-kistjes op dezelfde lijn zit (heb cases van alledrie de merken). Het blijft natuurlijk geen geschikte rentall kist maar leuk voor het geld.

----------


## Outline

Ben ik met je eens. Heb zelf een DAP-kist voor m'n Scenesetter24 en ik kan dat geld (58 euro) zelf nog niet het hout betalen! Je moet ze natuurlijk niet van 10 hoog naar beneden laten vallen...

Heb er trouwens ook nog 2 voor de MultiPAR-lenzen en hier weer hetzelfde verhaal: krijg voor 't geld van deze in Nederland nog niet eens een offerte!

Lang leve CHINA!...

----------


## Mark-LED

> Ben ik met je eens. Heb zelf een DAP-kist voor m'n Scenesetter24 en ik kan dat geld (58 euro) zelf nog niet het hout betalen! Je moet ze natuurlijk niet van 10 hoog naar beneden laten vallen...



Dat zou ik zelfs met een stolp-case niet doen.





> Heb er trouwens ook nog 2 voor de MultiPAR-lenzen en hier weer hetzelfde verhaal: krijg voor 't geld van deze in Nederland nog niet eens een offerte!
> 
> Lang leve CHINA!...



Alle waar naar z'n geld, voor kistjes is China misschien een uitkomst, met name voor de beginnende show die toch alles in cases heeft en niet zo duur uit is. Menig verhuurbedrijf is liever zeker van z'n zaak en heeft geen china-kist in z'n assortiment.

Ik ben ook langzaamaan aan het overstappen op stolp-cases, bevalt me een stuk beter.

----------


## Max

> Ik vind dat pro-case samen met de dap-kistjes en de prodjuser-kistjes op dezelfde lijn zit (heb cases van alledrie de merken). Het blijft natuurlijk geen geschikte rentall kist maar leuk voor het geld.



Ben ik niet helemaal met je eens. Heb zelf ook kisten van alle drie de merken en er zit wel degelijk een verschil tussen de goedkopere Dap/Pro-case flightcase's en de duurdere ProDJuser flightcase's.

De Dap en Pro-case zijn aan elkar exact gelijk, enige verschil wat ik heb kunnen ontdekken is dat bij de standaard 19" kisten onder de Dap 4 rubber doppen zitten en bij Pro-case zitten er twee zwarte latten onder.

De ProDJuser vind ik daarin tegen net wat beter afgewerkt (hebben geen lelijk glimmende bolhoeken) en ook zijn ze net wat degelijker. Maargoed, hier betal je (met name bij de standaard 19" kisten) ook een stuk meer voor.

Kortom: Alle waar naar zijn geld!

----------


## Mark-LED

Je kan flightcases wat mij betreft onderverdelen in 2 categorieën, de budget-oplossing en de rentall-oplossing. Onder de categorie budget plaats ik merken als dap/pro-case/prodjuser/etc. en onder rentall plaats ik zelfbouw stolp-cases of andere rentall-geschikte-bouwsels. Dat er onderscheid zit tussen prodjuser en dap ontken ik niet, maar echt veel verschil zit er ook niet tussen. Het blijft hoe dan ook een budget-oplossing en geen rentall-oplossing.  :Smile:

----------


## Speakertje

Zelfbouw kan je zo stevig maken zoals je zelf wil/kan. Nadeel van stolp vind ik dat je altijd met zo'n deksel zit als de case open is. Op locatie niet zo'n probleem (CD-koffer tafel) maar thuis wel.

Als er verschillen in de drie zitten, waar zitten die dan in? De sloten, stevigheid??

Als je nou moet kiezen tussen de drie welke zou dan het stevigste zijn voor bv een amp rack met twee versterkers? 8HE.

----------


## Max

> Als je nou moet kiezen tussen de drie welke zou dan het stevigste zijn voor bv een amp rack met twee versterkers? 8HE.



Hangt van je toepassing af. Waneer je de versterkers wekelijk op pad meeneemt zou ik zeker geen Dap nemen. Maar waneer je de versterkers maar heel sporadisch versleept, dan voldoet een Dap kist prima.

Overigens zijn de Dap kisten voor het geld zeker niet verkeerd, maar voor echt zware versterkers zijn ze niet aan te raden. Ik zelf gebruik ze voor Krachtstroomverdelers e.d.

----------


## Speakertje

Wat ik ermee wil (in de toekomst) is tot max 2 versterkers, eq en cros-over. Niet aansluit paneel en de ventilatie vergeten. Er zal niet zo heel vaak mee gesleept worden, maar als ik ermee sleep dan doe ik dat met beleid.

Gaat mij erom dat ik tijdens transport niet ineens het handvat in me handen heb of dat de vlindersloten zo kapot zijn.

----------


## GoTMoRe

Dan voldoet DAP prima, wil je een kist waar je op kan staan neem dan een prodjuser. ( hoewel ik me afvraag waarom je op je fc zou staan :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

----------


## Mark-LED

> Wat ik ermee wil (in de toekomst) is tot max 2 versterkers, eq en cros-over. Niet aansluit paneel en de ventilatie vergeten. Er zal niet zo heel vaak mee gesleept worden, maar als ik ermee sleep dan doe ik dat met beleid.
> 
> Gaat mij erom dat ik tijdens transport niet ineens het handvat in me handen heb of dat de vlindersloten zo kapot zijn.



Als jij netjes met je kisten omgaat overleven ze echt wel een jaartje of wat.  :Wink: 

Ik ga niet zo heel erg netjes met m'n kisten om, ze hebben al verschillende kozijnen geproefd, hebben straatstenen van dichtbij gezien en hebben een trap van 10 treden in 0,8 sec. getrotseerd, ondanks dat houden ze het best. Begin zoals eerder gemeld alleen mijn twijfels te krijgen bij 1 van de 12 vlindersloten.

----------


## Watt Xtra

gotmore: weet je waarvoor je flightcases nog mee kunt gebruiken?? verhoging voor je movingheads, opstapje naar het podium, staplaats achter de mixer, zodat je over het publiek heen kijkt! Ik sta wekelijks op mn kisten voor allerlei zaken en dan is het wel heel makkelijk dat ze er ook daadwerkelijk tegen kunnen! Nee een flightcase is niet alleen om je apparatuur op te bergen en te vervoeren. Het is multifunctioneel, makkelijk, robuust en geeft een nette uitstraling als je allemaal nette en zelfde kisten hebt.

----------


## Outline

Weet iedereen hier dat er in Nederland ook genoeg bedrijven zijn die de hele dag niks anders doen? Google het maar eens! Of de Gouden Gids...

Heb zelf hier zelfbouwsels (met alle het officiele materiaal), door specialisten gebouwde en uit China en eerlijk gezegd ligt het er meer aan of je het verhuurt (dan zijn de zwaarst gebouwde af en toe nog te slap, als ze bv uit een rijdende auto vallen...) of dat je er altijd zelf mee op pad gaat en ook HOE je er mee omgaat. Die MultiPARlenzen-kist die ik eerder noemde is ook groot gelabeld met:"LET OP: GLAS!!!". Dan wordt er vanzelf al voorzichtiger mee omgesprongen...

Die voor m'n Scenesetter voldoet voor mij prima omdat ik de enigste ben die er mee werkt. En aangezien ik erg zuinig op m'n spullen ben (want duur in aanschaf EN moet het zelf ophoesten) voldoet die dus wel. Maar die van m'n Sirius bv. is niet te slopen! Heb er met m'n 100+kg's toch al vaak op gezeten en gestaan maar geen krimp! Moet wel toegeven dat de kleur (WIT) door m'n baas NIET handig is! Beter alles ZWART, tenzij je je huisstijl er mee wil aangeven. Dan wordt het weer anders...

----------


## Outline

@DJMark: Je krijgt vanzelf genoeg van je stolpjes. Wacht maar waar tot je een klusje hebt waar een hoop naar toe moet en geen ruimte is om lege kisten en/of stolpjes te 'parkeren'. (met vergunning van de bv de brandweer ivm nooduitgangen en ga zo maar door...)

Geloof me als ik zeg dat de kwaliteit in China ook snel omhoog gaat als ze daar met Penn enz. gaan werken! Ze kunnen wel wat maar je moet er wel bij blijven. Het is in ieder geval voor standaard rekjes een goed(kop)e oplossing waar een hoop bouwers niet happy mee zijn! Heb trouwens het idee dat er in het voormalig oostblok ook wel van dit soort bedrijven zijn. Het is nu wachten op iemand die zo slim is om te gaan samenwerken met zo'n fabriek en van hieruit de bestellingen via i-net doet en ze daar voor weinig laat bouwen (wanturen bepalen 2/3 van de prijs van de kist) om ze hier dus voor een leuke prijs aan de man te brengen.

----------


## Outline

Wacht even! Mag ik eerst zelf m'n idee ergens deponeren en er geld aan gaan verdienen?

Heb ik een keer een goed idee, ben ik weer zo slim om het meteen in de groep te gooien... :Cool:

----------


## Mark-LED

> @DJMark: Je krijgt vanzelf genoeg van je stolpjes. Wacht maar waar tot je een klusje hebt waar een hoop naar toe moet en geen ruimte is om lege kisten en/of stolpjes te 'parkeren'. (met vergunning van de bv de brandweer ivm nooduitgangen en ga zo maar door...)



Mwoah, in dat geval kunnen de lege flights altijd nog terug de bus in. Maar ik begrijp je punt.

----------


## GoTMoRe

> gotmore: weet je waarvoor je flightcases nog mee kunt gebruiken?? verhoging voor je movingheads, opstapje naar het podium, staplaats achter de mixer, zodat je over het publiek heen kijkt! Ik sta wekelijks op mn kisten voor allerlei zaken en dan is het wel heel makkelijk dat ze er ook daadwerkelijk tegen kunnen! Nee een flightcase is niet alleen om je apparatuur op te bergen en te vervoeren. Het is multifunctioneel, makkelijk, robuust en geeft een nette uitstraling als je allemaal nette en zelfde kisten hebt.



Doelde er meer op dat je dat niet zo snel doet met een budget kist. 

Zit vaak genoeg op mn foh rack ( DAP 8he/10he ) met broodtrommeltje ernaast of zak van de snackbar om de hoek. Maar veel meer kunnen ze ook echt niet hebben..

----------


## oscarfritschy

Mijn lievelingkist is toch de kist waar de four-bars in zitten, kan je lekker op staan om je truss mooi bovenop te bekabelen, en ondertussen kan iemand anders je mooi voort duwen :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Gtrz..Frits

----------


## oscarfritschy

> 1. Of jij weegt niet veel
> 2. Of het zijn gewoon bere sterke Flight-cases
> 
> Heb namelijk 1x gehad dat ik een '' geval '' van 50 kg op een 4-bar kist zette en de bovenklep doormidden spleet



Hahaha..weeg zelf tegen de 80..waarschijnlijk sterke cases dus:P

----------


## GoTMoRe

Eindelijk duidelijke foto's van mijn rackje. Hij is nog niet helemaal af moeten nog zowiezo 2 compressors + eq in en klein 19" cdspelertje met mp3.

http://members.home.nl/mark.molema/newline/dank.JPG

http://members.home.nl/mark.molema/newline/dank2.JPG

http://members.home.nl/mark.molema/newline/dank3.JPG

Wat steekt erin:
Alesis Matica 900 ( amp voor monitoren ) 
A&H PA-12
Pioneer PD207 ( hifi ) 

Foh rackje staat op deel van fc van mn nieuwe multi, en heeft zo lekkere werkhoogte met alles in handbereik. En nog eens zéér compact! 

De amp zit er niet helemala goed in ( is niet vastgeschroeeft ) Omdat ik deze in andere rackje wou hebben ( eigen kistje van 4HE ) Maar er voor foto toch wel ff in wou hebben :Wink:

----------


## deloitte

> Eindelijk duidelijke foto's van mijn rackje. Hij is nog niet helemaal af moeten nog zowiezo 2 compressors + eq in en klein 19" cdspelertje met mp3.
> 
> http://members.home.nl/mark.molema/newline/dank.JPG
> 
> http://members.home.nl/mark.molema/newline/dank2.JPG
> 
> http://members.home.nl/mark.molema/newline/dank3.JPG
> 
> Wat steekt erin:
> ...



 
lijkt me niet slim je rackje boven op zijn dop zetten, zo als je het nu hebt staan lijkt me niet slim, als je dit wil doen zou ik schotels in je dopje maken en geremde wielen er onder zetten, voorde rest een heel net rack.

gr bram

PS: k115 als monitoren? kom je dan niet wat tekort.

----------


## stefan90kauw

Sjow! Das echt een netjes gedaan. Mooi weggewerkt in kissies.

Alleen wel jammer van die kabels. Mischien had het toch wel in 1 kist gemoeten.

----------


## GoTMoRe

> lijkt me niet slim je rackje boven op zijn dop zetten, zo als je het nu hebt staan lijkt me niet slim, als je dit wil doen zou ik schotels in je dopje maken en geremde wielen er onder zetten, voorde rest een heel net rack.
> 
> gr bram
> 
> PS: k115 als monitoren? kom je dan niet wat tekort.



Schotels komen erin. ( zijn besteld ) En wielen zijn geremt. 

Monitoren zijn K-112, en ik wil niet weten wat jou aan je oren mankeert maar als je dat al te weinig vindt in een klein zaaltje/kroegje.. :Big Grin: 

To Stefan90kauw: Welke kabels en welke kist?

----------


## mac tecson

hij bedoelt je versterkerkistjes die op de eerste pagina staan

----------


## GoTMoRe

> hij bedoelt je versterkerkistjes die op de eerste pagina staan



Dan bedoelt hij die waarscheinlijk van de Topic starter, niet de mijne. Dit is alles wat ik heb..

----------


## deloitte

ik zag vanmiddag dat onze toppic starter zijn nieuwe versterkerrackjes en speakers alweer te koop heb staan op m.....nl.
bevalt het setje niet?
gr bram

----------


## Mark-LED

> ik zag vanmiddag dat onze toppic starter zijn nieuwe versterkerrackjes en speakers alweer te koop heb staan op m.....nl.
> bevalt het setje niet?
> gr bram



Bram,

jawel het setje bevalt wel maar het wordt tijd voor wat nieuws, ik heb hier een JBL set en een GAE set staan die elk weekend weg zijn, de Behringer is maar mondjesmaat weg en levert niet meer genoeg vermogen voor de klusjes die ik de laatste tijd heb, dus ga ik de GAE set hoogstwaarschijnlijk aanvullen.

----------

